
Ask HN: Have any of you found living a hermit like life more fulfilling? - cvaidya1986
Living simply, focusing on goals rather than chasing outward pleasures feels very fulfilling. However, there is always the fear of missing out when looking at the constant stuff and experience seeking lifestyle of many people. Hard to run a life experiment by living life twice  (A&#x2F;B testing) so I would love to learn from the HN community which lifestyle has brought you more satisfaction.
======
whatisgoingon
There is no recipe to what is right for everyone. It is your life so you
decide what that recipe is. Some people are happy alone, some with people.
Some people love maintaining all their stuff some want simplicity. There is no
magic mental kingdom. Remember that one mental model you choose in one
situation cant be adequate in another situation.

~~~
cvaidya1986
Thank you.

